# Beach Cart choice, two-matoes or two-motoes?



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Now that I'm fully retired I have decided to expand my horizons to surf fishing. I am looking at two different brand surf carts: CPI Reels on Wheels Jr. Cart or Fish-n-mate Jr. 

They are both relatively the same size and price range, the one difference I see is that the CPI has a front plastic roller assy where the Fish-n-mate has a metal foot. I realize that I will need to replace the stock tires and wheels with wheeleez to avoid wrestling in the soft beach sand. 

Since I am many light years from civilization and will need to order on line, recommendations or flip a coin?


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

I've got a Reels on Wheels Sr. I've called their customer service a few times to order lost assembly pins and other items and they have been fantastic. They are based out of NC so shipping is quick for me. I do like the front wheel. It obviously does nothing in sand but in parking lots and on piers it allows me to roll the cart a little easier. Other than that the carts are pretty similar.


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

Got the reels in wheels jr.. fits nicely in minivan with kids in tow. Front wheel makes it easier on hard surfaces.. kids like riding in it too


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have the Fish-n-mate Sr and have used it for years and years.

Pros: Hold an enormous amount of stuff - rods, rod holders, etc.

Cons: Has rubber wheels which need inflating. Once inflated, it is smooth sailing on the sand
Cons: I have used it so much that the support for the handle is cracked and needs to be repaired/fixed/welded. Until I get that done, it is useless...

I once carried a guy ("Hat 80") and his old surf cart when it broke down all they way down the pier!

Sandcrab


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks Guys. Looks like the CPI will do.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Id say bigger is better. I almost bought the Jr. size but switched to the Sr at the last second, and and very glad I did. More rod holders and more room for buckets/spikes/chairs, etc. I have 3-5 rods, a 36qt bait cooler, 5-gallon bucket with lid(tackle box), soft side food cooler, 3-4 spikes, chair, and an umbrella if its hot out. It also might be a good idea to carry a small flat piece of wood to rest the front T on, when in soft sand. I found that the T likes to sink when any weight is placed on the front end of my cart. Found a small piece of wood from an old pallet and solved the issue. 

Didnt think much of using a cart for years, but since Ive bought mine I cant believe I fished without one, especially here in VA. Good luck!


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Go for the SR cart much better


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Both carts are pretty much the same. I have carts from both manufacturers and they look exactly alike except for the packaging.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Have a Reels on Wheels, love it.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I got the reels on wheels Sr. 

I bought it as a scratch and dent but the thing had never been out of the box. It did however come with an axle for a Jr. and I called NC and they shipped me the correct one. There is just one lady that answers the phone and I told her the axle was too short and she was very nice. Customer support is great at CPI. I got the bucket holder and the liner for the same price as the not scratched/dented but there were no scratches or dents..................I love it. For NC it needs sand tires for the beach. For TX its great the way it is sand is a lot harder. For Iowa at a lake or river people just stare.
DAN


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Sandcrab said:


> I have the Fish-n-mate Sr and have used it for years and years.
> 
> Pros: Hold an enormous amount of stuff - rods, rod holders, etc.
> 
> ...


 Think sand crab hit it dead on.I have had both of them in both sizes, but imo go with the Sr. . There's always one issue fishing on land or a boat . Never enough storage space or cooler space you can never go wrong with extra room. Plus most of the time I always have the extra company fishing with me . Plus you can always use the Sr around the house for yard work the Jr to small .. Sr will always be easier to sell down the road. . If you plan on doing all day/weekend trips the extra room is nice to have .


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

saltwaterassasin said:


> Think sand crab hit it dead on.I have had both of them in both sizes, but imo go with the Sr. . There's always one issue fishing on land or a boat . Never enough storage space or cooler space you can never go wrong with extra room. Plus most of the time I always have the extra company fishing with me . Plus you can always use the Sr around the house for yard work the Jr to small .. Sr will always be easier to sell down the road. . If you plan on doing all day/weekend trips the extra room is nice to have .


I have also dragged a couple deer out of the woods with the Sr. model.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Digger,

They've got a scratch and dent Sr. model listed on their website right now for less than the Jr. cart is new, just FYI.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

SeaPA said:


> Digger,
> 
> They've got a scratch and dent Sr. model listed on their website right now for less than the Jr. cart is new, just FYI.


Thanks!


----------



## TomW (Jun 3, 2010)

I do not know where both are made today. A couple of years ago I bought a Fish N Mate Jr. from a major retail company and was disappointed by the made in China decal on it.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

TomW said:


> I do not know where both are made today. A couple of years ago I bought a Fish N Mate Jr. from a major retail company and was disappointed by the made in China decal on it.


Good point.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I had a wheel ezz years ago, it was O.K.. I have a fish-n-mate Sr and i think it's a much better made cart. I just ordered the balloon tires for it from Cabelas, I bought my sr cart for sale for 189.00, now the tires will make it roll easy.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Orange Poly tires are OK. Wheeleez tires are much, much better.


----------



## mml4 (May 13, 2015)

I have a Junior that I use clevis pins to retain the wheels. I was able to fit it in the trunk of a Honda Civic with the wheels off along with my waders, utility belt and splash top. The wheels fit in the trunk as well. 
Marc


----------

